# Is My Yellow Lab Sick??????



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

My yellow lab started rubbing the bottom a couple weeks ago and now hes not eating or swimming he just stays in one spot and flaps his fins really slow is he like dying??? i just had like 4 fish dye on me in the past week 2 firemouths and a zebra cichlid my waters at the right temp and i have no ammonia and my ph is at 7.6 so all thats good WHY ARE THEY DYING ON ME!!!!???? i also clean my tank once a week 25% water change soooo everythings perfect and their dying?!?! anybody know what the hells going on ?!?

thanks


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/afcichlids.html


read that. do you add rift lake salt to the tank? that will do it.

read the article. please.


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks but that didnt really tell me why my fish is rubbing at the bottom not swimming or eating!? it just talks about diff cichlids and their requirements..?


----------



## cichlids (Mar 30, 2009)

nevermind it DIED!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like a disease.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Did they all show the same symptoms before dying? Did you see any spots on the fish before it died?

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

It kinda sounds like ick. any white spots?


----------



## Mysteryimpt (Jun 17, 2009)

man... my cichlid yellow lab and red zebra died yesterday and they both always either sat at the bottom of the tank and red zebra always behind the heater. for like last 3 weeks they have been doing that but nothing weird happened then suddenly i lost those 2 fishes in 1 day its really sad. Any solutions kindly let me know. My ammonia is below 0.6 or at 0.6. my pH is at 7.3? but becoming acidic for some reason.no Nitrate in the water. Help will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mysteryimpt (Jun 17, 2009)

doesn't only tropical fishes like guppies and mollies only have ick? and if cichlids have ick how to cure it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

not really MI. Cichlids get ick as well. its the same remedy to cure ick for cichlids as well as tropical fishes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You have ammonia but no nitrate, with a pH over 7?

Well, there's yer problem.

You have a tank that is not "cycled," that is, safe for fish. Ammonia is very toxic, especially at a pH over 7.
Your pH is dropping because the acids produced by rotting stuff is dropping it.

Change a lot of water, and get yourself a bottle of a product called "Stability" by Seachem. 
Problems solved, unless disease is also part of it, but hey, one crisis at a time.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

these fish are no longer alive....this is my friends post and I doubt she will be checking back


----------

